# Install FreeBSD on a HP-DV7-2230sf



## Hug0w054 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a noob here and I just need help to know if my hardware is compatible with FreeBSD.
I didn't find a way to check, so if you could tell me how to check/check for me (if you're in a good mood right now^^)?
Thanks a lot!

Here are my specs:


```
Processor: Intel mobile Core 2 Duo T6600 /2.20Ghz
MB: Quanta 3624 18.42 Bios: F.31
Chipset:
               North: Intel PM45
               South: Intel 82801IM (ICH9-M)
RAM: 4Gig DDR3 398.90Mhz (2* 2gig Samsung 667Mhz PC3-10700)
Hard drives are normal SATA II drives of 1T
Wifi: Broadcom 802.11g (IEEE)
LAN: Realtek RTH8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet (NDIS 6.20)
GC: Advanced micro devices, Inc. [ADM/ATI] RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon 4000 Series]
Keyboard and Mouse are standard SP/2
USBs:
          1: Genesys Logic, Inc. IDE/SATA Adapter
          2: Acer, Inc (USB)
```

(Tell me if you need any more information)


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 30, 2015)

The best way to find out is to dive in and do it!  Try out an install CD and drop to a shell and see if all the hardware shows up in `dmesg`.  Off hand the only iffy concern I would have is the Broadcom based Wifi as they aren't as well supported as the more open vendors.  However the 802.11g may mean it's an older chipset that is supported.  The best way to find out is to give it a try.


----------

